# Advise please



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I have several router bits - and mainly a couple pattern bits that I need to reset the collar. But I can not get the allen screws loose from them. I am afraid that I am going to strip the heads out - and did that in one. The half inch patter bit had the smallest allen screw I have seen and it will not move at all. These bits are fairly new and have had very little use. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds like they may have thread locking compound on the screws. Heat is the typical remedy for thread lock but I recommend that you not get the carbide hot. Maybe you can try a heat gun to just warm the screw or find a way to heat sink/shield all but the collar.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Charles is right on 

Here's just one more way,, take a older hex key the right size and cut off part of it, place it in the socket and hit it sharp with a small hammer, this will drive the threads down just abit,,, when they torque them down sometimes it will distort the small threads..this is also true for ALum.parts and steel screws but it this case it's the small threads that get pulled out of shape... and act like a locking device...(sometimes called staking the threads)

NOte***make a holding jig to hold them in the vise, scrap hardwood with a 1/4" and 1/2" drilled in it and then rip it down the center of the holes,then clamp it in the vise with the bit in the hole.




=======


=======


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys I will give that try right now. Also the bits are all new so there should be no locking compound on them. Maybe between the threads being screws up (pun) and my hex keys being old - I have a two fold problem. 
Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fourleftpaws

" locking compound " sometimes the Mfg.will put a dot or two on the screw when they put the screw/nut in place, just to make sure it stays in place...they don't want it to come off when you are using it,,, ( they don't want you to say ,,,,Hello My name is Sue )  LOL




===========



Fourleftpaws said:


> Thanks guys I will give that try right now. Also the bits are all new so there should be no locking compound on them. Maybe between the threads being screws up (pun) and my hex keys being old - I have a two fold problem.
> Thanks again.


----------

